# Weekly competition 2012-12



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U2 F' R' F2 R' F' R' U2 R'
*2. *U R' F' U R2 U F2 R2 U
*3. *U' F R2 F R2 U2 F' U' F'
*4. *R' U' F R2 F' U F' U2 R'
*5. *R2 F R' F2 R' F2 U F2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 D2 R D2 R' B2 L' R2 F2 R' D2 U' F2 L' F2 D F' L' D' U' R
*2. *F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R B2 R' B2 U2 R' D' R2 D2 F' D' B2 L2 U L'
*3. *U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 L F U B2 F2 L2 B' U L' F'
*4. *L' F2 D2 L' U' B D F U B' L2 U2 F2 L F2 B2 R D2 F2 R D2
*5. *D R' D2 L U R2 F' B' U R U L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 B U' L Rw2 B2 F U' Rw' U Fw' Rw' U Fw' F' D2 Rw' B Uw' U' R B' Rw' D' U' L2 Uw B2 Fw2 F2 Rw' R' Fw2 F2 R' Uw Rw2 R' Uw Rw
*2. *U R2 B' R' F Rw2 R2 D' B' U' Rw2 D' L' R' Uw' B F R' Uw2 U F L' Uw F Rw D L2 U R2 B F D Rw D2 Uw U F Uw R U
*3. *U B Fw L2 D' B2 L Fw2 D' F' U L2 Uw2 R Fw2 L' B2 F' Rw' D L' Rw Uw' U Rw2 B' D' Uw2 L Rw2 D2 F' U2 L Uw Fw2 F2 Rw' D2 R
*4. *L Rw2 Fw2 U2 B2 D' Uw U2 L2 U2 Fw' Uw B Rw2 Uw B' Fw' Rw' F' L' Fw2 F' U2 Rw R' D2 U F' Rw2 B2 L Uw' Fw2 F2 R B2 Rw2 R B Fw2
*5. *R U' Fw' L2 Rw' B Fw' Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw' Fw' U2 B Fw2 R Fw' Rw2 Fw Uw2 R U Rw2 Uw' F2 Rw B' Fw' Uw' Fw2 D' L' D F R D' L2 B Rw2 R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw2 D' B2 Bw Fw' F2 Dw L Rw' Uw' U' Bw Lw' B F L Dw L2 Rw2 F' Rw Fw2 F L' R' Fw L' Lw' F D Fw2 L D Dw2 F L Bw' U2 L2 D' R' B2 L2 Rw2 B' R B Bw2 Fw' F' U R' B Bw2 D2 Fw2 U Lw2 Rw' D
*2. *R' F2 Dw Rw2 Bw Fw' Uw F Dw B U2 B D' R2 D Dw2 Uw' R2 Bw Rw2 Fw2 L' R Uw2 Lw B2 D2 Rw2 Bw L2 B' Bw' U2 L Fw D Uw' R D' Lw2 B Bw' Fw2 F D' Bw2 Dw L' Lw2 D2 Uw' L2 Bw Uw F' Lw Rw' R' Dw Fw2
*3. *B' Bw' L2 D Dw' R Dw' Lw' Rw' R Fw U2 Bw Fw2 U2 Bw D' U2 Lw2 D2 Uw Lw Fw F U' Rw' Dw B' Dw2 Rw D2 Dw' Rw' Dw L2 Lw2 Rw D' Dw' F Dw' U2 F' L Dw2 B' R2 Bw Fw D' B Dw2 L' D' Dw Uw2 U2 B' Fw' U
*4. *Bw F2 R2 Uw' L' R2 Bw' U2 B L2 Bw Lw' Rw' Fw R Dw2 L2 Lw Dw' B R2 Fw2 R Dw2 R D2 Uw B2 Uw F2 L R' Fw F2 Dw2 Lw' Dw Bw L' Fw2 L' Lw D2 R2 U L Fw' F' R2 Dw R2 Bw2 Fw F2 Uw Bw2 L F2 Dw' Uw'
*5. *U L' Lw2 R Fw' Lw F' L2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw' Rw2 Fw2 D R' Fw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 Rw B2 Bw2 D U' Lw' Rw R Dw Rw' D' Dw U2 L Fw' F' D Bw D B' Bw2 Fw F Rw R' D2 Dw2 Rw R B D2 Rw2 Uw' F' R Bw D B Bw2 D2 Bw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R2 2D2 3R2 3U' 3F2 2L2 D 2R 2D L' 2R2 2F 2R2 B2 3F L U 2R2 2U2 2L2 2D 3U R' U2 L2 2D2 L 2R B' F 2L 3R' D B2 2D 2F 2R2 R' D L 2D2 2L B' 2B2 2F' 3U' 2U2 2F2 D L2 3R' U2 L2 F2 L' 3R B2 3F2 3R 3U 2L' 2D 2B2 F2 L' 2B 3F D 2D2 U'
*2. *U2 2B 2R 2D' 3F2 2U' B 3U R' 3F2 D2 2D2 L' B2 3F 2L' 3U' 2U 2L2 2U' L2 D2 B 2B2 3F 2F F' U L2 2F 2U 2L' 2U 3F2 D2 U2 2L2 2R 3F D' 2D2 L' D R D B 3F2 L 2L' 2R B 3F2 2F2 L' 3U2 2U2 2B' 3F' F 2R2 2U2 U2 L 2R2 3F2 3R2 2D 2B F' R
*3. *2L' 3U 2L2 B2 F' R' 3U2 U 3F2 3U R' U 2R 2U2 2B 2L' 3R' 2F2 D R2 U' 2L 3U' 2B2 D' 2U2 U L' 2B' L2 R2 F2 2L2 3R2 B2 2F2 F' 3R2 3F2 U' R B F2 2D U2 3R2 2D' 2U 3R' B' 2B F' L 2D2 2B' 2D2 3F' 2F2 F 3U' 2U' B' 2B F 2U2 L2 3F' 2U2 2F' F
*4. *2U2 3R' 2F R D' U2 3R' R 2F' 3R 3U 3F2 L' R' 2D 2U B' 2L 2F' D U2 B2 2B' 2F U 2R2 2D2 2U' 2F2 3R' 2B' 2D2 2F2 2L' B2 2D2 3F' U' B2 2D2 3R2 2R B 2L2 2D' 2B 3F F' 2R 3F2 F' L' 3U2 U' L' 2B2 2F 2D2 3R' 2R2 3U U' F2 D 2F 2L' D' 3R2 2R 2F2
*5. *U' F' 2U2 2F L 3U2 2L2 2R2 U2 2L F2 2L' 2B' 3U2 2U' 2R2 R B' 2F' L D 3R 2D' B2 2R2 R2 2B 3F 2F' 2L 3U' 2U2 U' 2F' 3U2 2B2 2L B' 2L2 F2 D 2U2 L 2U 3F L2 2R D 3U' 2U' R' 3F2 2F 3R2 2U' 3R' 3F 2L' 2D' 2L' 2F L 2F' U L 2D 2L' 2D2 3U' 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 3D' U 3L 2U 2L 3F2 3L2 2R R 3D 2U' F' R F2 L' R 2D2 U' 2B' 2F' 2L 3R 2R2 U R2 D2 3F2 2L2 R2 3D 2F' F2 2U 2F 2L R' 3F 3D L 2L' 3R 2D2 2L2 2R 3B' 3L2 3R2 3B' 3D' B L2 2U 2B' 2U2 U' B' D L2 B' 3F' L2 2L2 2R B' U' 3L' 3D' 2R2 2U 3R2 2U2 2B' 3D2 3U2 U' L2 2D' 3U' L 2L' 3L2 B2 3R 2R 2B' F2 2U F' 2D2 3L' 2D B 3F' F2 2D 3R' 2F U2 B2
*2. *U2 2R2 U F2 R 2D2 3D2 3L2 2D2 U' L2 2D2 3D2 U' 3L2 R2 2B' D 2D' U2 R 2F2 3D' 2U2 2L2 2R 2U 3R 2D2 2B2 3D2 2B' F2 2D' 2F2 3U2 3B L 2L' 3L' 2B2 2D 2U 2L2 2U' 3L2 3R' U' 3R2 R 3U' B' 3R' 2R' 2F2 2R2 B2 2F 2U' 2R' 3U 2B' F 2R' 2U2 R 3B2 2F' 3R2 2B 3F' 2L 3R 2B 2U2 U2 3L' F 3R 2R2 U2 L2 3B' 3D' 3L' 3D B 2D2 R 2B' U2 B' L2 2L2 3R2 D' 3R' 2D 2U' U
*3. *F2 D2 3B L2 2R D R2 3B' D 2R2 R 3B' 2U2 U' 2L' U' 3L' 2U' 2F L2 B' L2 2L' 2U' 3B2 2D' 2L2 2R2 F' U 3L 2D2 3R R 3D L 2L 3L2 F2 3L' D' 3U U F2 2D2 2U' 2B2 3D 2L 2B2 2F' 2D' R2 2B2 3D' U' R F' R 2B2 3R' B2 3F' 3L2 2B' D2 F 3L 3R' R' F L 3U' 2L2 2R' 3U' 2U' 3R2 3D U' 3R 3D2 U2 3R' 3B2 D' B' 2B 3F' 3D2 B' 3F 2F 3R 2D' R 2B2 D2 2L' 3U
*4. *L 2L 2D2 R' D' 3B 2F2 2R2 F2 2R2 R' F 2D R 3B D2 2D2 3U L2 2U2 U' 2L2 2B' 2F' F' 3L' 3B' 2F 2L 3R' 3D U' B' 2B 3L 2F2 R2 2D 3U' 3F' D 3D' B' F' 2D B2 3F' D B2 F 2R2 D2 2L' 3B' D2 L2 3L 3B R2 B2 L2 3R' 2R R2 B' D' 3D 2U L' 3R' 2U 2L2 3U2 2B' L' D' F' 2R' 3D B L2 2D' 3U 2R 2B2 2L 2U2 U2 B2 3B' U L 2D2 3R 2R R D2 B 3U2 R2
*5. *U2 F 2U' U' 3L2 3R2 R 3B' 2L 2D2 L2 B2 3R2 2F2 F D' 2B' 3R 3F2 2L2 3U B' 3B 3F D 2F' 3L' B2 3R B' F' 3L' 3R2 3B 3L' R' 3F' 2L2 3B 3D 2R 3U' 2U2 2L2 3L' 3U 2R 2D 2F2 2L D R' 3B 3U U 3F2 U 3F2 2D 2U' U 3F' 3U 3L 3B2 2R2 3B 2L' 3L U' 2L 2F' 3L R' 2U' R U2 3F2 3D2 2U' 3R 2D2 3U2 3F 2L 3L 2B 3L2 B2 3U' 2U2 B' 3B2 2D' 3D' 2U 3B' 2D2 F2 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F2 U R U2 F' R F R
*2. *F' U R' F R' F2 U2 R' U'
*3. *U' R F2 R' F2 U2 R U' F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R U2 B' U' D' L F R' U L2 D F2 U2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L2
*2. *B F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 R' D L' U2 F D2 L' D F U'
*3. *D2 U2 R2 F R2 F' D2 L2 R2 B D2 U' F D2 U2 B L F L' R' B

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 L' B F2 Rw2 Fw' U' L2 Fw2 L' B2 F D2 L2 F Uw R D2 F2 R' Uw2 R' B2 Uw' L2 U' B' Fw' F2 Rw2 R' B L2 D2 L2 Uw R' B R'
*2. *D2 Rw' U2 B2 F' D Uw L Fw2 Uw Fw2 F L2 Rw' R U Rw2 Fw L' Fw2 R B F' D2 U' B' Rw D Rw' U2 B F' L R2 U2 B F' Uw2 B2 U
*3. *D Fw2 Uw' U Fw2 F2 L' R' D2 U R' F2 D' L' Uw' R Uw' B2 L' Fw R' Fw' Rw' R Uw U L R' D Rw' Uw' Rw2 R B2 Rw' D2 L' U R F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 B2 Dw Lw' D Dw2 Uw' R2 D B' U L R Fw2 L B' F2 L' R D' Bw' F' Lw' B' Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw' Uw' L2 Rw R' Bw2 U' Lw' B' L' R B2 Lw2 Bw Fw F' Dw' Uw2 B' Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 R Bw L D' Uw2 B' Fw2 L
*2. *Bw' F2 Rw Bw F2 Uw B2 Fw2 Uw U2 L F D B' Rw2 F Dw' B2 F' Dw' U' Lw2 Bw' Fw2 F2 U Bw' Lw' R Dw' U B' Uw2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 Lw D' R2 D2 U2 Rw2 R' D2 Rw' Dw Lw F2 R B Bw Fw' F Uw' Lw' Dw' L2 R' Fw2 F2
*3. *D2 Rw2 F2 D' Uw' Rw' B Fw Uw' L Rw2 B' Dw' Bw Uw Fw L' Uw2 Lw Fw Dw L B2 Dw B2 F2 Dw2 Fw Lw2 Uw' F' R B' Dw' Lw' Rw2 U B2 Bw Fw Lw2 Bw2 R2 U2 B Bw2 Fw' R2 Uw L' Lw' R' F Rw B' F L2 Lw2 Rw' D

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R B' L 3R B 3F L2 2L R' 3F2 2F' 3U2 2R' B2 F2 2L' 3U2 3R2 R2 2B2 2R 2F2 D 2L' 3R' 2D' 2U B2 2B2 2F2 2U2 B2 R2 D 2D L2 3R' U R2 3U 3F F 2D2 2B L U2 2R2 3U' 2F2 2U 3R2 D B' D' L2 3F 2R2 U 2R2 2U2 3F' 2D' 2U2 U' 3R' 2R B' D' 2U U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U' 2U 3L2 B' 3F 2U2 U R 3U2 R' 2F2 U B2 U' 2B 3B' 3L R2 2D2 B 2B2 2F2 2R2 2F U2 2B2 3F2 F' 2L' B2 2B' 3B2 2L2 2U F 2D2 3U' 2L' B 3L2 2R B 3D' 3U2 2B 3R 2B F' D' 2B2 2D' 2U 3L2 3R2 2F 2R' B' U 3B2 3L' 3D' L 3R2 F2 3U2 2U2 2L2 D' 2U 2L2 3R 2D2 B' 2L 3L 2B 3R D2 3F 2L2 3L' B' 3B' 2R2 2B2 U2 3L' 3F2 3R' B2 3R 3D 2B' 2R' 2B2 3R B' 3F' 2L' 3R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 R D2 R2 B' L' U F D2 R' B2 F2 D R'
*2. *U B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L' U2 B' D' F2 L F2 D F L' U'
*3. *L' F2 U2 F2 R F2 L' B2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 D' F2 L R2 D L2
*4. *U D2 F' U2 L U R' L' B' L B L2 U2 F R2 B D2 R2 B' R2 B2
*5. *L2 B2 L2 D' U R2 U F2 D' R2 B L2 R U L D' R' B2 D' B2 F
*6. *R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 R' U2 B' U' F L' R' D F' R
*7. *R' U2 B2 L B2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 R' U B L D R' U F' U L' D2
*8. *L F2 U D2 B2 D F L U' R2 D2 B D2 F' R2 F L2 U2 B2 R2
*9. *R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 L D2 U F' D' B' F' D L'
*10. *L2 D2 L B2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 B' D2 F L2 D' U B D2 L B
*11. *D2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 U L F L2 F R B' D L' F U
*12. *D2 B2 D R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 R D' L U' F' D' B L2 R' F
*13. *U2 B2 D2 L B2 U2 L F2 L D2 R' F' R D F R2 B F2 D' L2 F'
*14. *B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 R D' B L' B' R2 U F D' U2
*15. *B2 U' L2 U B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 D B L D2 R B2 U2 B R U R2
*16. *D2 L D2 L' U2 R F2 U2 L U2 L U' F' L2 U B R D' U' F U
*17. *D2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 L' F' L2 D U F L D2 L2 D2
*18. *L2 U' B L B' R D F' U L' B' D2 F' L2 B U2 R2 U2 D2 F U2
*19. *D2 F2 L2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 U' B' L2 F U' B2 L2 R D' U2
*20. *F' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 F R B' D' B' U F2 U L2 R2
*21. *U B' D2 F2 R F D' R' D' F2 L' U' R2 F2 U R2 L2 U B2 U' D2
*22. *F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D' R' U B' R F L2 F U' B U'
*23. *B D' R D2 L B' R2 D2 R' F R2 F' R2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2
*24. *B2 D' R2 B' L F' R' L' U F' R2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 B L2 F'
*25. *F' R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 R U' L U' R2 B2 U R' D' F'
*26. *L D2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 R' F L' U2 B' D F' L' F U F'
*27. *R2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D2 L U2 B D' U2 F2 L D' F2 R2
*28. *F2 L2 B L' D2 F2 D' R' B' R' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 D2
*29. *F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D B' U2 L' U L2 U2 B U' B2 R2
*30. *D' B2 R F B D' L2 D F U L2 F2 U2 L2 U' D2 L2 U' B2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L F' R B D B' F U L D' B2
*2. *R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' R' B' L' F2 U2 L2 F D F R'
*3. *B' R2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 B2 D B D2 L R' U2 B F' R2
*4. *R' L' B' D2 F' L D' B2 R L2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 U B2 U2 L2 U'
*5. *D B' D' F R' B' L2 U2 D R' U2 B' R2 B R2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D2 R D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L' D2 U' R' U' F L2 D' F' R B
*2. *F2 D2 U2 R B2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' U' B' D L B2 D B' U' R2
*3. *U F L2 B' U L U D R' B R2 F2 B2 U' L2 D L2 D2 B2 U' R2
*4. *U2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 U F L' R2 U F D B2 F' R2
*5. *F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U B U L B R2 D B L' F' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' L' B2 U2 R2 D' L U' R' B2 L2 F2 B' U2 B L2 B R2 L2 D2
*2. *B' L2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F L2 F D U' L2 D' F' L' F' R U' L'
*3. *L' B L' F2 U2 L2 D' R F' R F2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 U2 R2 F2
*4. *B D L D' B' R F' U B R' F L2 F2 R2 B R2 F R2 B R2
*5. *B U L D' L B' U2 F2 R' F2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B' R F D' F' R' U L R D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' R U F R2 F R U
*3. *U' F2 B2 D2 L' F2 U2 D F R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U
*4. *B' F2 Rw Fw F' L D2 U2 Rw' D' F R' B U Rw2 R' U' B2 Fw' L' Rw Uw U L2 D2 B2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw' F2 L U2 Rw' R2 B2 F' D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R' U R' U' R2 U2 F
*3. *U' R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F' R U F2 L' D' B2 L F
*4. *D Rw' R Fw F' U2 Fw' Uw L2 B F2 Uw2 L2 B' D U' R' U Fw' Uw' F' D2 U' L2 Rw2 D' Rw2 B Fw' F2 Rw D2 B' Fw' Rw Uw2 Rw' R2 Uw' U'
*5. *R2 F2 Lw2 F2 Uw' U' L2 Fw' R F Uw' Bw' L2 Rw' R2 B Lw2 Rw2 B' Bw' Fw2 Dw' F2 Dw' L2 D' F R' B2 F' R' B Rw2 F2 U2 Bw F' U2 Bw' F' D Dw L' B F' Lw' R' Bw Fw Uw Rw2 U2 Fw D' Dw U' Lw2 Bw2 R2 Dw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=0 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=1 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=2 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=0 / dUdU u=5,d=3 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=6 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' L R B' R' U L' l r' u'
*2. *R U L R B U L U' l' r b u
*3. *L' R B U' R' B R' L l u'
*4. *L B U L' B' R B U' l' r b'
*5. *B U' B' R U L' R' U l r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, 0)
*2. *(1, -3) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) /
*3. *(4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, 4) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (3, -4) /
*5. *(1, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 6) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U' R' U R' L U' L' U'
*2. *U L' U L' R' L R' D'
*3. *L U R' U' D' L
*4. *L D L' R U' R' U D'
*5. *U' R U R' U D' R' U D'


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Mar 20, 2012)

2x2: 2.50, 2.53, (3.64), (1.26), 2.87=2.63
3x3: (8.62), 9.56, 8.69, (9.68), 9.50=9.25
4x4: (29.99), (46.63), 38.10, 32.82, 37.17=36.03
5x5: 1:13.02, (1:34.18), (1:09.62), 1:11.60, 1:14.78=1:13.13
ุ6x6: 2:22.47, 2:12.12, 2:15.96, (2:08.08), (2:25.20)=2:16.85
ุึ7x7: 3:55.05, 3:50.55, 3:36.27, 3:57.31, 3:43.01=3:49.54 
3x3: 15.10, (19.95), 14.61, 16.13, (13.66)=15.28
pyraminx: 6.02, (6.75), (5.26), 6.17, 6.05=6.08


----------



## Kzip (Mar 20, 2012)

3x3: 11.62, (9.52), 11.72, 11.75, (16.50) = 11.70


----------



## shubhayankabir (Mar 20, 2012)

2x2: (5.27), 5.74, (6.77), 5.97, 6.41 = 6.04
2x2BLD: (1:43.86[1:01.91]), 2:18.31[1:20.42], (DNF(1:58.26)[58.27]) = 1:43.86
3x3: (22.40), 26.94, 25.51, (28.94), 23.36 = 25.27
3x3OH: 1:01.65, 1:19.43, (1:28.23), 1:16.53, (56.26) = 1:12.54
3x3BLD: (7:48.84[3:59.40]), DNF(10:32.14)[6:46.51], (DNF(10:27.19)[5:52.11]) = 7:48.84

4x4: 3:10.53, (3:41.33), 3:07.23, (2:45.82), 3:21.99 = 3:13.25
234relay: 3:40.07


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 20, 2012)

2x2: 6.62, 7.34, 10.78, 3.96, 6.75 = 7.09
3x3: 17.58, 16.86, 18.02, 13.17, 14.35 = 16.27
4x4: 1:08.14, 1:05.72, 1:02.03, 1:12.73, 1:10.59 
5x5: 1:36.67, 1:37.09, 1:41.28, 1:45.63, 1:45.92 = 1:41.33
7x7: 6:04.24, 5:20.80, 6:05.18, 5:06.59, 5:14.22 = 5:33.08
3x3 OH: 28.35, 43.13, 36.89, 33.81, 27.88 = 33.01
2-4: 1:36.94
2-5: 3:40.26
Megaminx: 1:16.80, 1:20.22, 1:13.09, 1:20.45, 1:15.71 = 1:17.57


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 20, 2012)

2x2: 3.88, 3.59, 2.91, 2.05, 2.63 = 3.04
3x3: 7.60, 10.03, 10.34, 7.52, 9.64 = 9.09
4x4: 37.25, 44.44, 44.39, 47.77, 41.01 = 43.28
5x5: 1:23.72, 1:24.49, 1:27.09, 1:13.09, 1:19.68 = 1:22.63
6x6: 2:55.28, 2:29.66, 2:59.38, 2:23.76, 2:49.52 = 2:44.82
7x7: 4:42.08, 4:31.20, 4:48.85, 4:28.92, 4:35.64 = 4:36.31
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 16.76, 17.40, 19.79, 19.66, 17.22 = 18.09
3x3 WF:
2-4 relay: 1:02.29
2-5 relay: 2:11.35
Magic:
Clock: 9.37, 9.44, 8.12, 10.51, 8.83 = 9.21
Megaminx: 48.85, 53.60, 52.25, 46.52, 53.27 = 51.46
Pyraminx: 6.25, 6.38, 6.11, 5.92, 5.13 = 6.09
Square-1: 15.11, 18.88, 19.43, 15.40, 19.95 = 17.90

FMC:


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 20, 2012)

2x2: 3.43, (3.47), 3.28, (2.47), 2.72 = 3.14
2x2BLD: 32.84, 37.07, 24.27+ = 24.27
234Relay: 1:22.89
3x3: 13.10, (10.99), 12.39, (14.23), 12.93 = 12.81 fail
3x3OH: (23.40), (30.22), 26.46, 26.07, 24.72 = 25.72 fail
3x3BLD: DNF(2:44.02), 2:06.20, 2:23.41 = 2:06.20
4x4: (1:09.93), (58.77), 1:04.31, 1:06.02, 1:01.35 = 1:03.89 lol
MTS: 1:16.74, (53.00), 1:03.76, 1:08.02, (DNF(51.72)) = 1:09.51
MultiBLD: 1/2 in 10:13.14 Messed up big time in execution of first scramble. Very disappointing


----------



## balloon6610 (Mar 21, 2012)

3x3 : 21.24, (20.83), 22.84,(27.57), 21.74 = 21.94


----------



## Kamil Fiedoruk (Mar 21, 2012)

Master magic: (2.06) , (2.63) , 2.34 , 2.06 , 2.13 = 2.17 :]
Pyraminx: 4.33 , 6.18 , 4.35 , 4.21 , 8.39 = 4.95


----------



## Carrot (Mar 22, 2012)

I just went on Odderen.dk to check how awesomly ranked my 2x2x2 avg was (I didn't even warmup or anything, and yet I still got 3.20 avg ) and then I found this:


```
11th place	5.01	Riley Woo (riley)	
5.55, 5.16, 6.47, 2.97, 4.32
12th place	5.02	Henrik Buus Aagaard (henrik)	
7.34, 2.99, 10.00, 2.53, 4.72
13th place	5.02	Aria Zolfaghari (TheAria97)	
5.31, 6.25, 4.03, 3.50, 5.73
```

and


```
25th place	6.37	Gabriel Guay (AwesomeGabs24)	
6.49, 6.23, 7.34, 3.87, 6.39
26th place	6.37	Alastair Whitely (Alcuber)	
6.08, 6.67, 6.37, 5.85, 7.78
```

People are tying up eachother


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 22, 2012)

2x2: 5.96, 6.71, 6.63, 5.11, 5.33 = 5.97
3x3: 20.56, 21.50, 21.43, 25.93, 17.83 = 21.16
4x4: 1:41.31, 1:39.66, 1:46.05, 1:42.77, 1:35.18 = 1:41.18
5x5: 3:37.80, 3:22.34, 3:25.80, 3:06.50, 3:25.89 = 3:25.68
6x6: 5:59.31, 7:01.39, 6:10.13, 6:50.06, 6:05.08 = 6:21.76
2x2 blindfolded: DNF, 1:39.28, DNF = 1:39.28
3x3 blindfolded: DNF(7:06.52), DNF(7:15.84), DNF(8:21.93) = DNF first solve off by 4 edges second solve total DNF and thrid solve was off by 2 corners and 2 edges
3x3 multi blindfolded: 0/2 (21:17.43) both cubes were total DNF's but this was my first time doing multi blind and ive only ever had 2 sucess on normal 3x3 blind
3x3 one-handed: 59.55, 39.31, 56.16, 40.84, 45.34 = 47.45
2x2+3x3+4x4 relay: = 2:34.50
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 relay: = 5:58.50
magic: 1.80, 1.97, 1.69, 3.80, 1.69 = 1.82
master magic: 4.52, 4.68, 4.69, 4.46, 4.34 = 4.55
megaminx: 4:43.35, 3:58.31, 3:51.10, 3:26.72, 5:15.56 = 4:10.92
Pyraminx: 23.65, 15.58, 21.61, 16.71, 16.52 = 18.28
clock: 46.84, 45.94, 35.90, 54.28, 33.19 = 42.89
square-1: 1:44.13, 1:48.66, 1:43.47, 1:30.38, 1:38.97 = 1:42.19
skewb: 45.08, 30.93, 48.46, 26.08, 30.63 = 35.55


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 22, 2012)

> All time best of the weekly competition 2012
> 
> the best times achieved by anyone on this page
> 
> 2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay 1st place in week 12	1.59	1.59	Aria Zolfaghari


I wish I was this fast.


----------



## mycube (Mar 22, 2012)

2x2x2: (4.86) (3.71) 3.77 4.40 4.06 = 4.08
3x3x3: (13.11) 11.63 12.02 13.09 (11.58) = 12.25
4x4x4: (59.13) 58.72 (56.13) 58.18 58.69 = 58.73 
5x5x5: 2:00.13 (2:05.16) 2:03.34 (1:59.00) 2:01.08 = 2:01.52
6x6x6: (3:45.41) (3:37.97) 3:44.75 3:45.11 3:45.28 = 3:45.05
7x7x7: (5:43.21) (6:14.37) 5:46.88 6:11.68 5:58.15 = 5:58.90
3x3x3 OH: 24.90 (24.43) 26.38 (28.50) 24.65 = 25.31
2x2x2 BLD: DNF(1:02.24) 59.96 DNF(58.96) = 59.96
3x3x3 BLD: DNF(3:26.70) DNF(5:02.93) DNF(4:34.40) = DNF
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:24.78
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:36.97
Megaminx: (2:35.71) 2:26.83 2:23.06 2:32.63 (2:05.40) = 2:27.51
comment: last one is single PB 
Pyraminx: 12.83 (14.00) 12.36 10.28 (9.83) = 11.82
Match the Scramble:
FMC: DNF


----------



## jonlin (Mar 23, 2012)

2x2:6.50, 5.28, 6.66, 7.15, 3.72
Avg:6.15
3x3: 17.87, 17.42, 14.34, 17.42, 13.94
Avg: 16.39
4x4:1:23.13, 1:27.86, 1:14.96, 1:40.44, 1:18.86
Avg: 1:23.28
2BLD:1:29.08, 46.70, DNF(1:01.32)
Result: 46.70
3BLDNF(4:53.38), 5:00.06, DNS
Result: 5:00.06
4BLD: 24:44.01, DNS, DNS
OH:35.34, 35.35, 32.18, 44.04, 37.54 
Avg: 36.06
I improved 10 seconds...
Pyraminx:10.24, 11.98, 11.03, 11.17, 11.27
Avg: 11.16
MegaMinx:2:34.14, 2:35.62, 2:21.54, 2:27.28, 3:01.40
Avg: 2:32.35
Magic: 1.72, 2.12, 1.62, 2.26, 1.64
Avg: 1.83
Multi: 1/2 11:59.11
234 relay: 1:49.90


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 23, 2012)

3x3: 10.72, 10.15, 11.21, 12.86, 11.75 = 11.23


----------



## Goater (Mar 23, 2012)

FMC: 25 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B' R F D' F' R' U L R D'
Solution: *U D2 B' D' R L' U' B2 U L R' U' R L' U L' U' L2 D L' U L D' L2 U'*

2x2x2 + EO: U D2 B' D' R
Block building: L' U' B2 U L R' U' R
All but 3C: L' U L' U' L # U L' U'
3C: [L D L', U] at #

Pretty straightforward, found in 20 minutes.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 24, 2012)

2x2: 3.72, 2.38, 2.38, 2.61, 2.54 = 2.51

3x3: 10.24, 11.31, 10.98, 10.54, 11.43 = 10.94

4x4: 43.21, 51.79, 55.17, 51.25, 53.38 = 52.14

5x5: 1:51.89, 1:59.15, 1:54.67, 1:45.32, 1:52.73 = 1:53.10

6x6: 3:36.21, 3:45.18, (3:49.73), (3:34.82), 3:38.72 = 3:40.04

2x2 BLD: DNF(9.92), 13.34+, 6.80 = 6.80

3x3 BLD: 1:54.61, DNF(1:59.16), 1:43.89 = 1:43.89

3x3 MBLD: 9/10 in 57:24.13

3x3 OH: 16.97, 15.63, 25.02, 17.82, 16.43 = 17.07

2-4 relay: 1:17.94

Pyraminx: 16.77, 9.00, 8.67, 11.43, 6.47 = 9.70


----------



## balloon6610 (Mar 24, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2x2: 3.72, 2.38, 2.38, 2.61, 2.54 = 2.51
> 
> 3x3: 10.24, 11.31, 10.98, 10.54, 11.43 = 10.94
> 
> ...


 
How can you do that so fast !?

I want to be that fast, I must practice more


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 25, 2012)

FMC : *35 moves*



Spoiler



Scramble : B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B' R F D' F' R' U L R D' 
Solution : L2 U2 L F2 R2 D' F' L D2 L D' R F' D' L D L' R' D' F D' F' D2 F' D F' D F R' D L D' R D L' 
L2 U2 L F2 R2 // 2x2x2 (The L2 was a "random" move to make things different; it could've been solved with U2 L F2 R2.)
D' F' L D2 L // 2x2x3
D' R F' D' L D L' // Make the remaining F2L pairs + EO
R' D' F D' F' D2 F' D F' D F // F2L
R' D L D' R D L' // LL 



If only the 4th line wasn't so long.  Ran out of time just after I began looking for an insertion.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 26, 2012)

I will probably not be able to give any results until next weekend.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 26, 2012)

2x2x2: (3.55) - (5.63) - 3.92 - 5.05 - 4.23 = 4.40
3x3x3: 13.97 - 14.33 - (13.58) - (14.70) - 14.18 = 14.16
4x4x4: 57.54 - 1:02.52 - (1:03.31) - 57.39 - (54.94) = 59.15
5x5x5: (1:42.47) - 1:48.11 - (1:56.36) - 1:44.30 - 1:42.51 = 1:44.97
6x6x6: 2:54.30 - (3:04.36) - 2:58.45 - 2:52.48 - (2:50.28) = 2:55.08
7x7x7: 4:56.40 - 4:59.38 - (5:16.46) - 4:56.25 - (4:49.99) = 4:57.34
3x3x3OH: (25.42) 28.17 29.50 (31.87) 29.65 = 29.11
2BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF
3BLD: 2:12.09 - 3:20.64 - DNF = 2:12.09
MultiBLD: 1/2 in 6:57
2-4: 1:35.46
2-5: 3:25.61
Megaminx: (1:12.70) - 1:16.69 - 1:13.87 - (1:17.34) - 1:15.04 = 1:15.20
Magic: (2.02) 1.59 1.68 1.69 (1.50) = 1.65
Master Magic: (3.38) 3.52 3.55 3.53 (3.59) = 3.53
Pyraminx: 8.67 9.10 (6.89) 7.30 (11.00) = 8.36
Square-1: (1:03.52) 1:00.52 (57.06) 59.21 1:01.41 = 1:00.38
Clock: 16.34 (16.82) 16.58 (15.75) 16.36 = 16.43
Skweb: (10.27) 8.98 8.23 8.41 (7.49) = 8.54


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 27, 2012)

I just missed my chance to enter these results :

3BLD : DNF, DNF, 2:34.18 = *2:34.18*
MBLD : *2/2 in 10:31.54*
3x3 MTS : 1:36.17, 1:28.54, 1:29.04, 1:35.87, 1:30.57 = *1:31.83*

That's all I missed.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 30, 2012)

OK, a little late but finally: congratulations to Yoinneroid, Simon and Maelstrom

*2x2x2*(55)

 2.39 fazrulz
 2.51 Rubiks560
 2.63 asiahyoo1997
 2.69 AustinReed
 3.04 CuberMan
 3.04 SimonWestlund
 3.14 Tao Yu
 3.20 Odder
 3.27 Magellanic
 3.35 LouisCormier
 3.42 yoinneroid
 3.66 ybs1230
 3.92 Mcuber5
 4.08 mycube
 4.40 MaeLSTRoM
 4.62 Jaycee
 5.01 riley
 5.02 henrik
 5.02 Aria97
 5.13 Skullush
 5.14 HampusHansson
 5.14 yale
 5.18 Krag
 5.19 masteranders1
 5.40 chrissyd
 5.44 frgzzzzz
 5.47 BlueDevil
 5.57 Andrejon
 5.64 AndersB
 5.83 FinnGamer
 5.88 brandbest1
 5.91 dinostef
 5.93 casarengga
 5.96 Jakube
 5.97 bryson azzopard
 6.04 shubhayankabir
 6.10 Yttrium
 6.15 jonlin
 6.20 janelle
 6.32 Akash Rupela
 6.37 AwesomeGabs24
 6.37 Alcuber
 6.44 Bilbo
 6.71 Divineskulls
 6.90 JianhanC
 7.24 djwcoco
 7.37 Schmidt
 7.76 toma
 8.33 Mike Hughey
 8.40 Jhiroyuki1
 8.79 BrainOfSweden
 8.91 TheDubDubJr
 10.64 MichaelErskine
 12.06 hcfong
 16.95 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(66)

 8.22 fazrulz
 9.09 SimonWestlund
 9.25 asiahyoo1997
 9.93 ybs1230
 10.31 yoinneroid
 10.54 Jdegotta
 10.94 Rubiks560
 11.23 a small kitten
 11.58 LouisCormier
 11.70 Kzip
 12.07 nathanajah
 12.25 mycube
 12.32 Magellanic
 12.68 Mcuber5
 12.81 Tao Yu
 12.92 AustinReed
 13.08 oranjules
 13.25 henrik
 13.44 dinostef
 13.62 Odder
 13.65 chrissyd
 14.16 MaeLSTRoM
 14.35 Akash Rupela
 14.44 Aria97
 14.53 riley
 14.72 AndersB
 15.10 Andrejon
 16.07 Yttrium
 16.09 Skullush
 16.26 JianhanC
 16.39 jonlin
 16.73 tozies24
 16.76 Jaycee
 17.16 Jakube
 18.33 Divineskulls
 18.41 HampusHansson
 18.88 Bilbo
 19.19 Kenneth Svendson
 19.39 janelle
 19.70 Perff
 20.63 Krag
 21.16 bryson azzopard
 21.25 brandbest1
 21.50 BlueDevil
 21.94 balloon6610
 22.18 Mike Hughey
 22.85 TheDubDubJr
 23.05 casarengga
 23.22 aznanimedude
 24.18 toma
 25.27 shubhayankabir
 26.57 Schmidt
 27.34 BrainOfSweden
 27.37 AwesomeGabs24
 27.57 djwcoco
 27.69 FinnGamer
 28.69 ThomasJE
 28.71 Alcuber
 30.16 MichaelErskine
 31.17 andyfreeman
 34.94 Jhiroyuki1
 40.24 hcfong
 41.90 Outsmash
 42.83 bassgdae13
 45.79 MatsBergsten
 52.30 hfsdo
*4x4x4*(41)

 36.03 asiahyoo1997
 38.95 ybs1230
 39.94 yoinneroid
 43.28 SimonWestlund
 45.50 CuberMan
 49.34 LouisCormier
 52.14 Rubiks560
 52.23 Andrejon
 58.53 mycube
 59.15 MaeLSTRoM
 1:01.67 Jakube
 1:02.77 Mcuber5
 1:03.25 AustinReed
 1:03.89 Tao Yu
 1:07.33 Magellanic
 1:07.81 dinostef
 1:08.15 JianhanC
 1:10.50 riley
 1:18.25 Yttrium
 1:19.50 Skullush
 1:20.73 janelle
 1:23.28 jonlin
 1:24.10 Jaycee
 1:24.14 Divineskulls
 1:27.00 AndersB
 1:27.63 Mike Hughey
 1:28.16 Aria97
 1:38.71 Krag
 1:41.25 bryson azzopard
 1:46.04 MichaelErskine
 1:52.22 casarengga
 1:52.44 BlueDevil
 1:52.96 TheDubDubJr
 1:57.41 Schmidt
 2:16.03 djwcoco
 2:26.63 MatsBergsten
 2:31.82 Jhiroyuki1
 2:33.63 FinnGamer
 3:13.25 shubhayankabir
 3:18.93 toma
 4:06.13 hcfong
*5x5x5*(32)

 1:13.13 asiahyoo1997
 1:22.63 SimonWestlund
 1:27.19 yoinneroid
 1:31.96 LouisCormier
 1:37.53 ybs1230
 1:41.33 JianhanC
 1:42.29 Andrejon
 1:44.97 MaeLSTRoM
 1:48.30 CuberMan
 1:48.49 frgzzzzz
 1:52.99 Jakube
 1:53.10 Rubiks560
 2:01.52 mycube
 2:06.99 AustinReed
 2:14.95 dinostef
 2:16.27 Mcuber5
 2:20.89 Divineskulls
 2:23.63 Skullush
 2:25.71 Yttrium
 2:30.39 AndersB
 2:32.03 riley
 2:40.46 Mike Hughey
 2:43.37 okayama
 3:04.84 janelle
 3:19.01 TheDubDubJr
 3:24.68 bryson azzopard
 3:39.95 MichaelErskine
 3:58.76 Jaycee
 4:29.22 BlueDevil
 5:06.87 FinnGamer
 5:26.59 MatsBergsten
 5:34.80 Jhiroyuki1
*6x6x6*(16)

 2:16.85 asiahyoo1997
 2:44.82 SimonWestlund
 2:55.08 MaeLSTRoM
 3:20.83 LouisCormier
 3:40.04 Rubiks560
 3:45.05 mycube
 3:53.09 Jakube
 3:57.81 AustinReed
 4:28.88 Yttrium
 4:34.84 Skullush
 4:41.89 Mike Hughey
 5:15.51 riley
 5:33.20 AndersB
 6:20.11 Divineskulls
 6:21.76 bryson azzopard
 DNF brandbest1
*7x7x7*(10)

 3:49.54 asiahyoo1997
 4:36.31 SimonWestlund
 4:57.34 MaeLSTRoM
 5:33.09 JianhanC
 5:34.40 Jakube
 5:58.90 mycube
 7:12.85 Mike Hughey
 7:41.74 Yttrium
 8:27.83 TheDubDubJr
 8:31.56 Skullush
*3x3 one handed*(39)

 15.28 asiahyoo1997
 16.23 fazrulz
 16.40 yoinneroid
 17.07 Rubiks560
 18.09 SimonWestlund
 18.96 Andrejon
 19.19 Aria97
 21.28 LouisCormier
 21.61 ybs1230
 22.71 Odder
 24.02 henrik
 25.31 mycube
 25.75 Tao Yu
 27.41 Jakube
 27.67 Mcuber5
 28.99 Skullush
 29.11 MaeLSTRoM
 29.95 janelle
 30.23 dinostef
 30.60 AustinReed
 30.78 Divineskulls
 31.44 Yttrium
 32.76 Akash Rupela
 32.89 HampusHansson
 33.02 JianhanC
 33.60 AndersB
 34.83 casarengga
 36.08 jonlin
 36.59 Jaycee
 38.31 riley
 45.36 Mike Hughey
 47.45 bryson azzopard
 51.59 AwesomeGabs24
 59.29 TheDubDubJr
 1:08.88 ThomasJE
 1:12.54 shubhayankabir
 1:25.50 MichaelErskine
 1:26.59 FinnGamer
 1:30.28 Jhiroyuki1
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 44.29 henrik
 1:01.54 LouisCormier
 1:30.56 Mike Hughey
 1:56.27 yoinneroid
 2:58.49 casarengga
 3:19.05 Yttrium
 3:33.53 AndersB
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 6.80 Rubiks560
 13.72 CuberMan
 13.88 AustinReed
 16.80 Mike Hughey
 21.81 riley
 22.26 Jaycee
 24.27 Tao Yu
 25.74 yoinneroid
 31.03 Mcuber5
 31.56 ybs1230
 32.72 Divineskulls
 39.94 MatsBergsten
 44.90 AndersB
 46.70 jonlin
 47.59 Skullush
 59.96 mycube
 1:36.02 TheDubDubJr
 1:39.28 bryson azzopard
 1:43.86 shubhayankabir
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 1:25.94 Mike Hughey
 1:36.19 Mcuber5
 1:40.12 MatsBergsten
 1:43.12 yoinneroid
 1:43.89 Rubiks560
 2:06.20 Tao Yu
 2:12.09 MaeLSTRoM
 2:22.22 Skullush
 2:34.18 Jaycee
 2:43.13 okayama
 3:55.85 AndersB
 4:31.71 LouisCormier
 5:00.06 jonlin
 7:48.84 shubhayankabir
 DNF TheDubDubJr
 DNF riley
 DNF henrik
 DNF mycube
 DNF bryson azzopard
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:36.33 MatsBergsten
 7:08.08 Mike Hughey
11:25.38 yoinneroid
15:40.67 Yttrium
20:45.23 Skullush
24:44.01 jonlin
 DNF CuberMan
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 8:22.62 Jakube
15:41.94 MatsBergsten
17:28.23 Mike Hughey
32:03.09 okayama
 DNF yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

33:43.96 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

16/20 (54:22)  Jakube
9/10 (57:24)  Rubiks560
6/6 (32:11)  yoinneroid
3/3 ( 8:07)  Mike Hughey
2/2 (10:31)  Jaycee
5/8 (41:20)  Mcuber5
1/2 ( 6:57)  MaeLSTRoM
0/0 ( 9:44)  riley
1/2 (10:13)  Tao Yu
1/2 (11:59)  jonlin
0/2 (21:17)  bryson azzopard
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:09.51 Tao Yu
 1:29.76 yoinneroid
 1:31.83 Jaycee
 1:32.35 Mike Hughey
 1:42.13 AndersB
 2:52.10 HampusHansson
*2-3-4 Relay*(32)

 52.71 yoinneroid
 57.81 ybs1230
 1:02.29 SimonWestlund
 1:14.86 CuberMan
 1:17.94 Rubiks560
 1:21.16 Jakube
 1:21.59 Yttrium
 1:22.11 AustinReed
 1:22.89 Tao Yu
 1:24.78 mycube
 1:32.34 dinostef
 1:33.84 Mcuber5
 1:34.33 riley
 1:35.46 MaeLSTRoM
 1:36.94 JianhanC
 1:37.22 Divineskulls
 1:41.76 Jaycee
 1:45.67 Skullush
 1:49.90 jonlin
 1:52.82 Mike Hughey
 1:53.43 AndersB
 1:59.99 Aria97
 2:31.67 BlueDevil
 2:34.50 bryson azzopard
 2:39.29 TheDubDubJr
 2:50.48 MichaelErskine
 2:58.43 Schmidt
 3:04.17 Jhiroyuki1
 3:07.00 FinnGamer
 3:40.07 shubhayankabir
 4:22.65 MatsBergsten
 4:36.33 hcfong
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(20)

 2:11.35 SimonWestlund
 2:26.90 yoinneroid
 2:31.43 ybs1230
 2:42.39 CuberMan
 3:25.61 MaeLSTRoM
 3:34.72 AustinReed
 3:36.97 mycube
 3:37.46 Jakube
 3:38.71 Mcuber5
 3:40.26 JianhanC
 3:55.27 riley
 4:12.48 AndersB
 4:24.86 Yttrium
 4:45.21 Mike Hughey
 5:51.28 Jaycee
 5:58.50 bryson azzopard
 6:20.19 MichaelErskine
 6:38.21 TheDubDubJr
 8:30.47 FinnGamer
 8:35.19 Jhiroyuki1
*Magic*(17)

 0.96 brandbest1
 1.07 Divineskulls
 1.18 LouisCormier
 1.28 Yttrium
 1.34 dinostef
 1.34 BlueDevil
 1.40 Aria97
 1.55 AndersB
 1.65 riley
 1.65 MaeLSTRoM
 1.71 AwesomeGabs24
 1.82 bryson azzopard
 1.83 jonlin
 1.85 yoinneroid
 1.87 djwcoco
 1.89 Jakube
 2.06 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(17)

 2.18 Kamil Fiedoruk
 2.91 AndersB
 3.04 dinostef
 3.34 Divineskulls
 3.51 brandbest1
 3.53 MaeLSTRoM
 3.59 LouisCormier
 3.68 BlueDevil
 3.80 Yttrium
 3.82 djwcoco
 3.84 Mike Hughey
 4.14 yoinneroid
 4.54 riley
 4.55 bryson azzopard
 6.39 Jakube
 28.20 CuberMan
 DNF casarengga
*Skewb*(7)

 8.16 Odder
 8.54 MaeLSTRoM
 18.47 Mike Hughey
 20.21 brandbest1
 23.60 AndersB
 25.78 riley
 35.55 bryson azzopard
*Clock*(13)

 6.57 nathanajah
 7.48 Evan Liu
 9.21 SimonWestlund
 11.78 Yttrium
 11.94 yoinneroid
 12.53 Mcuber5
 14.15 LouisCormier
 14.76 Mike Hughey
 16.43 MaeLSTRoM
 17.53 MichaelErskine
 24.49 casarengga
 42.89 bryson azzopard
 DNF CuberMan
*Pyraminx*(31)

 3.64 Odder
 4.86 oranjules
 4.95 Kamil Fiedoruk
 5.41 Andrejon
 6.06 Skullush
 6.08 asiahyoo1997
 6.09 SimonWestlund
 7.61 Mcuber5
 7.70 CuberMan
 7.84 Alcuber
 7.93 LouisCormier
 8.36 MaeLSTRoM
 8.49 AustinReed
 8.88 yoinneroid
 9.70 Rubiks560
 10.21 BlueDevil
 11.16 jonlin
 11.82 mycube
 13.38 AwesomeGabs24
 13.90 riley
 14.03 Mike Hughey
 14.43 Jhiroyuki1
 14.95 MichaelErskine
 15.40 dinostef
 15.93 Bilbo
 17.02 Jaycee
 17.15 AndersB
 17.21 FinnGamer
 17.85 Yttrium
 18.28 bryson azzopard
 20.64 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(16)

 51.46 SimonWestlund
 1:07.24 LouisCormier
 1:15.20 MaeLSTRoM
 1:17.58 JianhanC
 1:25.01 dinostef
 1:36.42 Divineskulls
 1:56.66 yoinneroid
 2:00.40 Mcuber5
 2:13.98 AndersB
 2:27.51 mycube
 2:31.86 Yttrium
 2:32.35 jonlin
 2:48.92 Mike Hughey
 2:49.06 Skullush
 3:08.90 BlueDevil
 4:10.92 bryson azzopard
*Square-1*(18)

 16.72 nathanajah
 17.90 SimonWestlund
 30.87 yoinneroid
 30.97 Mcuber5
 39.28 janelle
 39.73 Mike Hughey
 42.03 brandbest1
 48.91 riley
 51.16 Yttrium
 53.17 Andrejon
 1:00.38 MaeLSTRoM
 1:17.46 TheDubDubJr
 1:20.30 MichaelErskine
 1:27.62 AndersB
 1:31.99 Schmidt
 1:42.19 bryson azzopard
 2:21.56 FinnGamer
 2:48.25 hcfong
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

25 Goater
28 okayama
29 Krag
31 Pyjam
31 guusrs
35 Jaycee
41 Mike Hughey
42 AndersB
45 yoinneroid
51 AustinReed
53 HampusHansson
DNF  mycube

*Contest results*

478 yoinneroid
411 SimonWestlund
382 MaeLSTRoM
367 Rubiks560
355 Mcuber5
340 LouisCormier
336 Mike Hughey
319 mycube
314 asiahyoo1997
304 AustinReed
301 Jakube
292 ybs1230
277 Yttrium
277 AndersB
271 riley
263 Skullush
251 Tao Yu
235 Jaycee
235 dinostef
228 CuberMan
223 Andrejon
203 Divineskulls
198 JianhanC
187 jonlin
175 Odder
173 bryson azzopard
168 fazrulz
167 Aria97
141 BlueDevil
137 henrik
137 Magellanic
133 janelle
114 brandbest1
114 TheDubDubJr
108 HampusHansson
103 MatsBergsten
102 Krag
96 nathanajah
93 MichaelErskine
93 casarengga
87 FinnGamer
86 Akash Rupela
85 oranjules
82 chrissyd
77 shubhayankabir
67 AwesomeGabs24
64 Jdegotta
62 a small kitten
62 okayama
60 Kzip
60 Schmidt
60 frgzzzzz
60 Jhiroyuki1
57 Bilbo
52 Alcuber
51 djwcoco
49 Kamil Fiedoruk
38 tozies24
37 yale
36 toma
34 masteranders1
32 Kenneth Svendson
30 Perff
25 balloon6610
25 hcfong
24 BrainOfSweden
22 Goater
22 ThomasJE
21 aznanimedude
19 guusrs
19 Pyjam
14 Evan Liu
10 andyfreeman
7 Outsmash
6 bassgdae13
4 hfsdo


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 30, 2012)

Mats: I'm just curious - what do you use to work out these results?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 31, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Mats: I'm just curious - what do you use to work out these results?



A Perl-script to download the relevant thread. Then two programs (C++) to extract peoples results from the posts.
As we have more or less free format in the Forum contests that is not too easy. Now that Odder started the Auto
Weekly contest I have written another program to merge the results from there with this. As that format is standardized
that was very much easier. But as my programs are far from error free and (new) people come up with new innovative formats
from time to time that part of the result needs a human check or two before it is final. So I am looking forward
to the merging of Odders site to this Forum contest. Whenever that will be . 
And I need to do this from home which is the reason for not doing this threads results until yesterday.


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Mar 31, 2012)

why don't have me?lol


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 31, 2012)

asiahyoo1997 said:


> why don't have me?lol



Sorry, sometimes the first post (#2) is missing. Happened this week.

Then there are some weird characters in front of 6x6 and 7x7, 
and finally you have two lines with 3x3, I guess that the last
one is 3x3 OH??


----------

